# Country Flame NC-6 stove



## yuuper3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Recently purchased a 1991 NC-6 stove. Installed it into outside masonry chimney. Made a fire with the draft handle all the way out and lit the kindling. Added wood and then closed the door with the draft still open. As soon as the door was closed the flames diminished. They didn't go out but diminished. I put the draft part way in and it was going to put the fire out.  The chimney and piping is clean. I don't have a manual for the stove so I don't know if something could be blocked. There was  thread on your site that mentioned a mineral wool filter that was taken out and it helped with the draft. Any help would be appreciated. I contacted the firm that makes the current country flame stoves and the said that they had no info that it was the firm in Missouri that made the NC-6. They are out of business


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2015)

I have not run this stove but caught that review too and found it perhaps misleading. The condition you are describing is typical of poor draft. If the kindling was completely dry then most likely this is a draft issue. There are several things that can cause this, for example: outside temps too warm, chimney too short, chimney liner too large for the stove, and a leaky outside cleanout door.

How tall is the chimney? What is the ID of the chimney liner? Is there a stainless steel liner in the chimney that is matched to the stove's flue size?


----------



## yuuper3 (Aug 4, 2015)

The problem was not the chimney but the draft handle on the stove. I was able to return it to the seller and he said the draft was not opening far enough. So thanks for the help. Replaced it with a new Drolet stove and it is working ok.


----------

